# Dust Collector Accident (a little levity)



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's an anecdote from another forum relating an accident that will have you laughing your rear end off.


----------



## FrankA (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm not to sure I'd have lived to tell that story.


----------



## MarkE (Feb 26, 2008)

Ooooh. I want to try that.

Oh, dear, can you come down to the workshop for a moment? Bring my clippers, will you?


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

oh man. not a good idea!


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

ROLMAF !!!! My eyes started watering and everthing. DW (Dear Wife) came in to see what was wrong with me and I tried to read it to her. After three attempts I gave up. She had to read it for herself.


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA! I was holding it together pretty well until I read this:

Whenever things would get a little boring on the cruise, I'd tell her, "Vicki, that haircut looks like 
hell," and it would start all over again.

Oh crap…I now need a new keyboard…..lol


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Thats just wrong…. In a very very funny sort of way.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

That is sooooo funny. It is not a woodworking story but it did take place in the woodshop so I guess it is OK. It's not a project that I would recommend that you Lumberjocks take on.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

What a hoot! Thanks, I needed that.

always,
J.C.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh my. Laughed so hard my dog started howling at me!

That was a great lift for the day. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eagle124 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks I needed that…........Reallly funny!


----------



## Dano (May 12, 2007)

You know this has to be real, no one could make it up! Very funny!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Just relating this tale to my wife has given me a free, life-long pass on assisting her with tonsorial duties in any way.
She began shaking her head and moaning "Noooo" as soon as the words dust collector and hair clippers were uttered in the same sentence.
Thanks, Myron!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh man, that is funny. I seldom sit alone and laugh out loud, but this one did it.


----------



## Suz (Feb 12, 2008)

This was good, I have to share this story!


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

HallTree . . . how about this . . . for the next LJ challenge how about incorporating a DC and some sort of personal grooming product. Could make for some interesting pics . . . probably a few divorces as well 

Myron . . . do you know if this guy is a LumberJocks? I think he would fit in quite well.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Does no one remember the Flo-Bee?
It attached to a vacuum cleaner and had different length attachments to cut the hair.
I think the suction worked the cutter and it sucked up the hair at the same time.

Promoted as a Do-It-Yourself hair cutter.

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

A great story. But, not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Good one!


----------

